# Last Weekend



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

First off, I have to say I had a blast hunting this past weekend with Hustad & crew! Taylor, Tyler, Jed, Jason & Dean it was great getting a chance to meet and to hunt with you guys. It's always great to get a chance to get out in the field with some new faces---especially when they be goose pimps like y'all!!! :beer:

Really enjoyed sitting in the dekes and shooting some birds...speaking of which Hustad, where's those 'Grindage' pics? 8)

Also really enjoyed watching the retrieval process, everything from Tyler in the float tube to 'T' sledding the jon boat accross the ice. You know you're a hardcore when your either floating accross a half frozen slough in a float tube or running accross the ice on that same half frozen slough! :lol:

Thanks again guys, it was a weekend to remember. We'll definitely have to hook up this September on some early season ******-tonks. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jonsor, WE HAD A BLAST!! This past weekend was great. All we have to remember is 12 shots And 10 birds falling out of it that was so cool. We had the shooting eye on that flock. But yeah this Sept it is grinding time!! 
Hustad where are those ####??


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Jones,
It was a fun weekend. I wish I could have hunted on Sunday but oh well. Weekends like that are what makes hunting fun. We will have to hook up for another shoot.

What was the total grind on Sunday anyway?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The weekend was a lot of fun!Except for the mishap with GB3s trailor :roll: .The boys were setting up for a sneek on a flock and I went to town to fill my gas tank.Came back,seen GB3 carrying a goose and thought "well at least they got one".Drove a little further and there was a pile of geese laying in the ditch.Talk about a bad time for my low fuel light to come on.It is good to see the guys get to grind a bunch after a slow morning.Fun weekend with a great bunch of guys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We hunted the fields Sat. morning, but picked up early to head to a water spot. It's really too bad we didn't find this spot a day earlier, they really piled into it late Saturday morning (first pic). There was a TON of birds west of us, but they never flew out to the east to feed...so we had a spot the birds wanted to be in, but were drawn to another spot 6 miles away. All in all a good time. The weather this week should push the majority out, so it could be it for me.

But....only 1 of our birds was a juvy, still some to the south so there will still be opportunities for those who scout.

By popular demand.......

Here's our water spot.









The pic is basically 4 movie slides pasted together. Too long for the forum so it'll have to be opened in a new window. This is our water spread where the geese were sitting.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/image/springsnows2003/waterspread2003.jpg

Goosebuster3 on the float tube retrieve.









Maverick sliding to pick up the birds (before the hawks).









A couple of 'swingers'.









The boys on Sunday. (Top left to bottom right: Mallard, Matt Jones, Chris Hustad, Goosebuster3, Maverick)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What can you say to that? Some great pictures there! And man did we laugh a lot!!

~and what that?Mr.Jones knocking on my door? why yes you can come into our meeting, but you better bring your foilies case!~

JONES, nice call by the way, next time I'll bring mine and see if you like it?
Can't wait for the carnage this September (last year of college? Don't know how that's going to go hunting with this crew of guys!!)

Mav...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Mav,
The laughs just keep coming. I can't stop laughing about that damn foiles call. What a crew of jokers.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jones you think that birds exploded from hitting the ice?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Definitely. That one bird definitely exploded from hitting the ice...definitely. Did you see it's breast??? It definitely had to have exploded from hitting the ice...I mean, C'mon! It's the only logical explanation! :lol:

This September it's going to be Lights Out for the geese, pure carnage. I'm so pumped I got to go practice my calling. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im gunna buy a Super Mag, then we can be called the Magnum Grunters, NoDAk Crew style, What you think of that Mr. Jones?


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

All I gotta say is the Strait Meat.....is the real deal! No doubt!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Keep on working on those calls boyz it will all pay off in the end. Practice makes perfect......


----------

